# Supersure super pouch.



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey, new to slingshots and this forum. Hope I'm in the right place here. I was wondering where I can buy the super sure super pouches from. I got some kangaroo pouches from simple shot but they don't say super sure on the inside of the pouch. Are they still considered super sure super pouches?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres a thread from him with info and you can pm him also for more infor -

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/?p=79413


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

If you got Super-suer Pouches from simple-shot that is defiantly Super-sure. Have fun with shooting them.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

get a hold or rayshot in the vendors forum he is super sure pouches and one helluva nice guy he will take care of your needs :king:


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I just wanted to make sure I had the real thing. Lol. Maybe it can make me a better shot.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, Simple-shot only carries my premium pouches. The SuperPouches have to be obtained from me.

Glad you are interested.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Yes, Simple-shot only carries my premium pouches. The SuperPouches have to be obtained from me.
> 
> Glad you are interested.


I just tried a super sure pouch from simpleshot today and it is fantastic! I'll be ordering some kangaroo pouches from you when I can Rayshot


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Rayshot said:


> Yes, Simple-shot only carries my premium pouches. The SuperPouches have to be obtained from me.
> 
> Glad you are interested.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. The next ones I get I'll order from you. Thanks for the info.


----------

